# Kiwi Death Clock



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Oct 13, 2019)

I think it would be interesting if we had a page full of stopwatches showing the most recent time that:

KF was DMCA'd
KF was sued
KF was DDOS'ed
KF was compromised
Gay ops were organized against KF
A lolcow suicide-baited
A lolcow actually committed suicide
A lolcow died (non-suicide)


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2019)

Latest Kiwifarms sped to make an autistic suggestion : 0:00:00 seconds ago


----------



## Wake me up (Oct 13, 2019)

Time since last autistic forum suggestion:


----------



## Reverend (Oct 13, 2019)

The humor in this idea last less than 7min. Then no one gives a shit.


----------



## Wake me up (Oct 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> less than 7min


I see you've done extensive research on the topic. Thanks for contributing your expertise, we are thoroughly humbled about it.


----------



## Kacho (Oct 13, 2019)

Minutes since Null's last fap sesh


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 13, 2019)

Making note of it every time the Farms gets DDoSed is the last thing you'd want to do because it's giving attention to the people doing it. Most of the DDoS attacks here are so ineffective that you barely even notice they're happening, and that's the way it should stay.


----------

